# TMGS 2 translation thread off topic discussion



## ioukta (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey there, 

so the translation thread was getting off topic, so here

last things we were talking about that i remember : 

bleach, rukia some like her some dont, Grimmjow is voiced by the guy voicing Kou in TMGS 3

how in the 2nd one there's an accidental kiss that changes the confession's text so we should try both

ETC....

this here will be more for the ones coming from the TMGS 2 translation thread, and the people who thanked the team over there and wants to talk with people with the same love for the TOKIMEKI MEMORIAL GIRL SIDE games

enjoyy


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

Leave it to you to help us out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you


----------



## ioukta (Oct 18, 2010)

yoroshiku onegaishimasu *wink*

I just hope people will see it and come this way lol


----------



## hakusa (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo, ioukta~! o/
I was thinking of doing this too, but I thought maybe we could use the chat in gokusaishiki. Aside from the Gamer Chat, there's another page where we can talk too. Phoenix have also recently created a few more sub pages, but maybe people don't really know about them. >_<

Btw Phoenix, can I call you "P" too? 
You guys can call me Haku. XD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Yo, ioukta~! o/
> I was thinking of doing this too, but I thought maybe we could use the chat in gokusaishiki. Aside from the Gamer Chat, there's another page where we can talk too. Phoenix have also recently created a few more sub pages, but maybe people don't really know about them. >_<
> 
> Btw Phoenix, can I call you "P" too?
> ...



Sure, I don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haku sounds cool~


----------



## ioukta (Oct 18, 2010)

haha to tell u the truth i didn't even ask if i could call her P lool

yeah i saw it but personally i like that design better, the quoting etc.. and being told by an email there's something new lol

Im starting to dream in tokimeki style man!! 

i hear the music in my dreams, even convos with my bf in my head i think, "ok i could either say that or that, one will piss him off one will make me bite my hand, ok ill bite my hand" 

it's crazy !! lol


----------



## Asch (Oct 18, 2010)

This is relevant to my interests...


----------



## hakusa (Oct 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Sure, I don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha~ XD Well, I thought I should ask first, in case she's uncomfortable with me calling her that. >_<

Ahh, but you know, you can get notifications from wordpress of the new comments, too. ^^

Lol, I had that experience before! Especially after playing visual novels for a long time. I was thinking, "Oh... If I choose to do this, it'll lead me to-" and so on, lol.


----------



## ioukta (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah it's so disturbing !! lol

it happened while i was playing with my cat too lol if i'm rough it'll run away, if i'm nice i'll get points lol

i had to think real hard and grab that big furry baby to see it was all fine lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

Changed the project list, hope no one's disappointed.
There's one less on the list. Some were also taken off and changed.


----------



## ioukta (Oct 18, 2010)

there's so many it's hard to say what's gone lool

apart from love plus maybe cause u had a comment next to it lol

as long as there's my horror mystery game in there hihi

(im so selfish lol)


----------



## hakusa (Oct 18, 2010)

ioukta said:
			
		

> yeah it's so disturbing !! lol
> 
> it happened while i was playing with my cat too lol if i'm rough it'll run away, if i'm nice i'll get points lol
> 
> ...


Ahh, yeah, I don't quite know which ones you took off except Love Plus + (which is because I don't know many otome games to begin with), but the list does look shorter and I see Vitamin X Evolution. I am planning to maybe try translating Kimi ni Todoke when I start off my group, but lol, who knows how long I'll be done with the preparation... (Learning Japanese, Romhacking and all).


----------



## Suji (Oct 18, 2010)

LMAO, Bleach is on the topic list and yet it's not being touched on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I approve of this thread.

Haku~ I'm always gonna think of Naruto with your nickname. >:]


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 18, 2010)

What is the latest episode? I am just watching the new episodes on cartoon network because I don't feel like watching japanese versions and looking at the subtitles. This also requires me to stay on the computer and I am not good lately so I would rather rest on the couch.


----------



## prowler (Oct 18, 2010)

_psst_
_@PG Tips; http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/942706-ds-denge...nko-adv-baccano_


----------



## ioukta (Oct 18, 2010)

latest episode of bleach?

well it's the continuation of the battle between the shinigami captains and 2nd captains against aizen his shinigami friends and the arrancars

so now the arrancars are defeated thanks to the help of the vaizards, the captains are all in pretty bad shape. now it was between Shinji the boss vaizard against Aizen cause they have history together, and just then Ichigo appears litterally from the sky to start fighting lol

man i love bleach lol


----------



## hakusa (Oct 18, 2010)

Suji said:
			
		

> LMAO, Bleach is on the topic list and yet it's not being touched on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? And oh shoot, Baccano has a DS game? ! I never knew... Should probably try it out.


----------



## lilin08 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have a question regarding getting a CG in TMGS 1.

Can anyone trigger Mihara's Drying Towel  event? I can't get Mihara to say yes for a date at the Indoor pool during Winter. He keep on saying no even though my char's horoscope for love has a happy icon for it. 

I can't still trigger the Flea Market event. :<

*sigh*


----------



## Berrypanic (Oct 19, 2010)

ioukta said:
			
		

> bleach, rukia some like her some dont, Grimmjow is voiced by the guy voicing Kou in TMGS 3



And he also voices this guy:






Now I feel compelled to name my heroine Rin >:|.

/Random.


----------



## Suji (Oct 19, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> I guess that's because the people who first talked about it aren't here yet, lol.
> d(^_~)
> Haha! Yes... Sometimes I think about that character too. XD Where did the name "Suji" come from?


Yeah, people started to after my post. XD

Suji? I thought of it randomly yearssss ago (like 2004) and started to use it for a lot of sites. I think I looked it up once and found out it was an Indian food ingredient or something. I just wanted to use a name that was short and simple. >_>

*looked it up again* Apparently it's also a name for some Japanese delicacy made from tendons, according to Wiki. It's also a name of a village near Tanzania. o_o


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 19, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> _psst_
> _@PG Tips; http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/942706-ds-denge...nko-adv-baccano_



If you give me info on the game, I'll take a look inside of it.


----------



## ioukta (Oct 19, 2010)

i could never trigger the towel either for sporty guy


ah i got flea market, but all i can say is i followed the horosccope every week to be sure i got good stats for kei cause he's an all around guy and it happened when the walkthrough said it would

maybe u should try a new game from the start being careful from the begining with the horoscope...?


Is that image from fate stay night? i have to continue this one, i got caught up in other stuff

Ill try it just to listen to him hihi


----------



## prowler (Oct 19, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 19, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ily.
> basically, from what I've heard it's a VN.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not promising anything, just saying I'll take a look inside.
Though, that font will probably destroy me.


----------



## ioukta (Oct 19, 2010)

that looks very nice, i love multiple endings games, it's the only way to keep a game interesting for a long time

thay should all be like that lool


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 19, 2010)

ioukta said:
			
		

> that looks very nice, i love multiple endings games, it's the only way to keep a game interesting for a long time
> 
> thay should all be like that lool



I will rarely play games on DS that aren't non-linear. Nothing kills a game than the same damn story line over and over, especially if the story wasn't all that great to begin with, but you "Aaww, what the hell" it, just to get it over with.


----------



## ioukta (Oct 19, 2010)

thats why i need to learn japanese fast lool

among other things lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 19, 2010)

ioukta said:
			
		

> thats why i need to learn japanese fast lool
> 
> among other things lol



Ah, always take your time with Japanese. Cram as much of it as you can into your head(While understanding all of it), but give yourself exams and stuff, that helps you more than you know.


----------



## ioukta (Oct 19, 2010)

oh yes i alwyas take books with exercises, that's the only way to learn for me. I got plenty to use, from japanese notebooks for practicing kanjis to kanji drills for japanese kids etc...

I found a book im gonan get as soon as i get paid, it's called key to kanji it has 1000 something, it looks perfect for me

http://www.whiterabbitpress.com/product.php?productid=16821

look at the exemples

i just can't wait to move to a bigger place lol and start fresh in the US lol


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes true. it helps alot


----------



## ioukta (Oct 19, 2010)

i saw this one a long time ago but am rediscovering it

http://forum.koohii.com/viewforum.php?id=5


----------



## hakusa (Oct 19, 2010)

Suji said:
			
		

> Yeah, people started to after my post. XD
> 
> Suji? I thought of it randomly yearssss ago (like 2004) and started to use it for a lot of sites. I think I looked it up once and found out it was an Indian food ingredient or something. I just wanted to use a name that was short and simple. >_>
> 
> ...


Yeah! I couldn't get the towel event for Suzuka too. I am wondering whether it's because my main friend at that time was Tomomi...
And ah, that Japanese book from Rabbit Press looks nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this the one which you were talking about?
If I am not wrong, Fate/Stay Night isn't voiced, can't really remember. It didn't make a strong impression on me because I disliked (and still do) Emi Yashirou. >.>

I watched the anime of Baccano! before. Quite interesting, but there were a lot, and I mean _a lot_ of gore inside. Don't know whether the game will have the same amount too...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 19, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ily.
> basically, from what I've heard it's a VN.
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the files in this game are in nnt format and I don't know what that is yet, but tomorrow I'll take a closer look inside of a file


----------



## ioukta (Oct 19, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> And ah, that Japanese book from Rabbit Press looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nha i just found that one a fw days ago

there's a fate stay night game? in japanese i assume? lol


----------



## Berrypanic (Oct 19, 2010)

ioukta said:
			
		

> Is that image from fate stay night? i have to continue this one, i got caught up in other stuff
> 
> Ill try it just to listen to him hihi
> You should! Fate is great .>
> ...


there's a fate stay night game? in japanese i assume? lol[/quote]
There is and it rocks. It has and english patch, too xP.


----------



## hakusa (Oct 19, 2010)

ioukta: Ooh, okay.  It seems that they like to have flashcards inside their books?



			
				Berrypanic said:
			
		

> You should! Fate is great


----------



## Suji (Oct 19, 2010)

A part of me always wishes to see what it would be like if I grew up in Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, Korea's close enough.


----------



## Berrypanic (Oct 19, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Man, I seriously second your phrase about DEEN. :3 I actually found the anime pretty decent as compared with the studio's other anime. The graphics were quite alright, but the problem was the pace, imo.
> 
> Yep, I meant him. It's just that Illya made a few mistakes of his name in the anime which made me choose "Emi Yashirou" because I think it fits, for a character I dislike. I played part of the game, you know, until the time in the Fate route where Emi was fighting Rider at the bottom of the shrine? I still couldn't bring myself to like him. I guess characters like him aren't my type. The red-haired dude from Kara no Kyoukai 5 was also almost the exact carbon copy of Emi, so I dislike him too. :\
> 
> Yeah... I guess it's that one? Eh, we aren't supposed to meet him before we join the club? o.o That's weird.



Lol I know there are worse ones but since I love the game it hit's me harder, like with the Umineko one. The Unlimited blade works movie wasn't THAT bad, trough.

Oh Ilya


----------



## hakusa (Oct 20, 2010)

Suji said:
			
		

> A part of me always wishes to see what it would be like if I grew up in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suji (Oct 21, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Haha, I did think about that, too. I thought of how I would be able to play countless otome games without worrying about the language. XD But in a lot of ways, Japan is quite sick, imo. Part of it makes you think/accept that things like that are normal, which aren't.
> 
> I haven't really tasted a lot of Korean food, but their BBQ... So nice~ *~*
> 
> Lol, yeah. XD Now when  I think of it, "Suji" does sound like a body part in Japanese... Lol. Ahaha. I was chatting in mibbit (you know, the IRC chatting web?) with that name, and there were adverts on the site promoting stuff from Kona. XD


YES, IT WOULD MAKE THINGS SO MUCH EASIER. >;O ..But yeah, lmao, Japan really can be a scary place. I mean, I just recently watched two anime that were strikingly similar by the fact that it seemed like Japan is trying to promote dating sims (I think the anime were both recently released as well). One's The World God Only Knows, and the other is Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai. The first one has a dude using his dating sim gamer expertise in real life to capture loose souls from hell that are presiding within young women's hearts. He has to get himself to replace the soul in the girls' hearts. XDDDD The other's about this one guy's younger sister who's REALLY into dating sim games involving incest (where she's playing as the older brother--she finds the young girls super cute or something; I don't think she's lesbian..?) and he's helping her out because she's always been hiding it even though she treats him terribly. SO funny because these two can be a bad influence/can send the wrong message to people.

KOREAN BBQ, YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it. GOD, I'm hungry.

Wow, nice. XD Were they like, 'Do you like pineapples? Buy them in bundles for cheap!!' or something?


----------



## hakusa (Oct 22, 2010)

Suji said:
			
		

> YES, IT WOULD MAKE THINGS SO MUCH EASIER. >;O ..But yeah, lmao, Japan really can be a scary place. I mean, I just recently watched two anime that were strikingly similar by the fact that it seemed like Japan is trying to promote dating sims (I think the anime were both recently released as well). One's The World God Only Knows, and the other is Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai. The first one has a dude using his dating sim gamer expertise in real life to capture loose souls from hell that are presiding within young women's hearts. He has to get himself to replace the soul in the girls' hearts. XDDDD The other's about this one guy's younger sister who's REALLY into dating sim games involving incest (where she's playing as the older brother--she finds the young girls super cute or something; I don't think she's lesbian..?) and he's helping her out because she's always been hiding it even though she treats him terribly. SO funny because these two can be a bad influence/can send the wrong message to people.
> 
> KOREAN BBQ, YES!
> 
> ...


Oh yes. We can start playing otome games when we're 9 or something. ^_~
Ah... Those two. Heard a bit about them. Yeah, they certainly would give bad influences, but sadly, that is just the tip of the iceberg. :\ And oh gosh, showing now is Yosuga no Sora, right? That's another one which promotes incest... >.>

Haha, same here! The beef... Mmmm. *~*

Lol, no. XD I forget what they were promoting, but it was maybe some internet dating thing? Like, "beautiful girls from Kona!" or something. Hopefully it's not something bad.

And lol, for a few days there, I almost thought I killed the chat. DX


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> And oh gosh, showing now is Yosuga no Sora, right? That's another one which promotes incest... >.>


http://vndb.org/g86
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=...at&relid=48


----------



## Suji (Oct 22, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Oh yes. We can start playing otome games when we're 9 or something. ^_~
> Ah... Those two. Heard a bit about them. Yeah, they certainly would give bad influences, but sadly, that is just the tip of the iceberg. :\ And oh gosh, showing now is Yosuga no Sora, right? That's another one which promotes incest... >.>
> 
> Haha, same here! The beef... Mmmm. *~*
> ...


YES. 8D TOTALLY DID WHEN I WAS THAT AGE. (Actually, nah. I played Starcraft a lot on battlenet in middle school. Didn't get into otome games until high school.) As for the shows, yeah, they're not as bad as others I've seen. Reminds me of umm.. Seikon no Quaser or something? One of my friends got into it and showed me--I lol'd so hard.

Mmmm.. I like spicy pork too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Damn it, I keep coming back to the thread in the mornings when I'm hungry and haven't gotten food to eat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

lmao, how exotic. XD (For some reason I keep thinking kona = nickname for coconut..)

Well... you did. I mean.. NO, NOT AT ALL. XD


----------



## hakusa (Oct 26, 2010)

Suji said:
			
		

> YES. 8D TOTALLY DID WHEN I WAS THAT AGE. (Actually, nah. I played Starcraft a lot on battlenet in middle school. Didn't get into otome games until high school.) As for the shows, yeah, they're not as bad as others I've seen. Reminds me of umm.. Seikon no Quaser or something? One of my friends got into it and showed me--I lol'd so hard.
> 
> Mmmm.. I like spicy pork too.
> 
> ...


Wooo, I see. Around then, I was the one watching my bros play Starcraft. XD I guess I did play a bit of Warcraft II too. Gosh, I just realised the two mentioned games end the same way. Are they possibly related? Oh no... Seikon... >.> I don't want to touch that. You watched till the end? o.o

Spicy pork!


----------



## Suji (Oct 26, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Wooo, I see. Around then, I was the one watching my bros play Starcraft. XD I guess I did play a bit of Warcraft II too. Gosh, I just realised the two mentioned games end the same way. Are they possibly related? Oh no... Seikon... >.> I don't want to touch that. You watched till the end? o.o
> 
> Spicy pork! ___>
> 
> ...


----------



## ioukta (Oct 26, 2010)

im comiiiing bringing my question here lol

who were ur 4?

first i played was purple hair guy with an accent, it was before hte patch was complete so i didn't get everything but he was great, u can't forget ur first so i have a soft spot for him

i went after kei the model he wasn't all that stimulating conversationally but his CGS were gawgeous

then i went after the teacher he was pretty hot, i loved meeting one of his friends at the bar, made me feel part of his grown up friends loool very good route

then i did the sporty guy it' wasnt' bad at all i got all his CGs but a couple, i couldn't get his end cause i got in vs mode without even knowing and for some reason i don't feel like playing him again, but he's a cutie yeah yeah lol

i did Jin the bad boy u can't date, he's a cutie too, very interesting story

and that's it, i didn't go after my grandmother's gf (studious megane guy) or the long haired freak or the youngster that complains when i'm late or the "english" guy in my email box, not interesting enough lol

who did u guys go after and what did you think?


----------



## hakusa (Oct 27, 2010)

Suji said:
			
		

> I used to watch my brother play stuff when I was little. Then I was like, screw this. I'm just gonna play it myself. XD Warcraft II!! Reminds me of the peasants and what they say if you keep clicking on them. 'Stop clicking on meeeee!!' Blizzard isn't that creative with storylines. lolol.  And nooo, I didn't. I just saw some of the first episode or something and I was like, 'HOW THE HECK CAN YOU WATCH THIS NONSENSE?' I hope people don't start thinking they can do stuff like that in reality and expect to get powers/energy/whatever it is from it. >___>
> 
> Mmm. Okay, so I just ate this time, and yes, I did. :< Nomnom.
> 
> ...


Lolol~ I just watched them because I didn't really have things to do then. XD Some games they played were pretty boring to watch though, and I wasn't interested in them, so I didn't try them out. Hahaha. XD Oh, I am not sure whether I heard of that line before, but I think I did? I only remember "Chop, chop. Job's done!" Or something. orz Hehe, really? XD
Hehe, that's good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And honestly, I did watch the first few seconds, and I was like, "Wuut....?" >.> Lol! Hopefully not! Or, if they ever think of doing something like that, most probably they'll earn their lesson? (With very red hand marks on their faces)

Lolol. XD Spicy pork! Beef! And ohhh, another thing about their BBQs is their mash potatoes. >:3c

Oh yeah, pineapples too, haha. XD

True! I noticed that too, but wee, ioukta's here now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ioukta*:
I didn't really play many of the characters yet, but I've so far completed... Suzuka. '_' Yeah, come to think of it, I only got one ending? Lolol. I was supposed to get Himurocchi's, but apparently my fitness level wasn't high enough. Suzuka's the basketball guy, btw. He's not bad, but his looks changes in his CGs. In some, he appears quite good-looking, and in some, he doesn't look so good. His hair is a bit... Flat. :\ Like it got ironed on or something.

Haha, Kijyou (the guy with the accent) was one which I didn't quite mind, but I can't really stand him saying, "Nanishitonnen?" Each time I tried to poke him. -.- He was among the guys I tried during my trail-run, so I didn't really get his ending.

Trying to get Jin now because I am _super_ biased towards him. He's voiced by Hoshi Souichiro who did one of my favourite characters (a.k.a my second husband). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what I've seen so far seems -like what you said- quite interesting. Too bad we can't date him. :\

Lol! Grandmother's gf. XD Wut, Hibiya complains when you're late? *shakes fist* He's younger than us and he dares talk to us that way? -_- He's already in my blacklist, so I won't be getting him. Another thing is that he's a bit too energetic for me. :\
Okay, I think I should stop here; my post is getting a bit too long...

Interesting comments btw, ioukta.


----------



## Suji (Oct 27, 2010)

ioukta~ I posted in the other thread about the guys without thinking that I was off topic. XDDD; Woops.

Jin was pretty cool; wish there were more events with him though. Chiharu was kinda eh, but he got better around the end (probably because of this one time when he was talking to his friends about a 'girl' he likes and I liked that CG that came with it.)

I wanted to go for Kijyou eventually but I apparently wanted to torture myself with a long haired narcissist first. >_> Kijyou seems playboyish a little; some of the things he said were strange, but other than that, he seems alright from what I've seen. I'll have to look more into it.

lmfao grandmother's gf? XDDD Nice one.

hakusa~ Ahh. Yeah, my brother would ask me to watch him play some games because he was used to me watching him when I was little. XD It's funny. Then he's like, 'Why don't you watch me play like you did beforeeee?' As for Seikon, hahah, reminds me of um.. Me, Myself, and Irene when Jim Carey replaces this baby this really attractive (and very endowed) woman was breastfeeding with himself. >_>; I was like, 'Wooowww..' Showed his face and he was wide-eyed and sucking away.

MASHED POTATOES. Buttery and garlic and mmm... *drool*

YES IOUKTA IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAYYY!! (Well, sorta.)


----------



## lilin08 (Oct 27, 2010)

Regarding ioukta's question, My character went after Kei first. I found him so cute and I like the part when he went to being a jerk to such a sweetheart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then after that my char went after Kijyou, I found him fun and laid back which is nice but he fell in love with the main character quite fast though.

Now my char's currently going after Mihara, so far I'm loving it (with the exception of the not being able to get a CG). 

My sisters went after the other guys so I can't comment on that yet.


----------



## hakusa (Oct 28, 2010)

*Suji*: Haha, your bro sounds cute. XD Is he younger than you or older? He probably felt weird when you weren't next to him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh gosh, what type of show is that? Sounds... R-rated. >.> Didn't know Jim Carrey acted in such a show before. (But meh, some of his shows can really be a bit too... Disgusting)

Ooh, yours was buttery + garlic? The restaurant I went to made it with apples and stuff, so it tasted kinda... soothing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha. XD

Actually I thought that it wasn't really related to the TMGS2 Translation thread, but Phoenix said it was okay before, so I am not so sure about it. I personally think it's off-topic, though. :/

*lilin*: Lol, true. So far I've seen, Kei seems like a jerk. I mean, if a guy wants to sleep on the grass the _whole_ day when we're on a date... I'll punch him. -.-

I am having some mixed feelings towards Kijyou. He's a playboy and chased a lot of girls before, so, I don't find most of his words genuine. Though, he is the guys who asks you to walk with him even though his status is still at :|, which is rather interesting. (But I actually saw that as him being bored... So I don't really know).
At times he can appear rather sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe. XD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 29, 2010)

What was off-topic? TMGS2 and TMGS3 talk is okay in the main thread since we planned on doing TMGS3 and haven't made a TMGS3 translation thread, yet.


----------



## Suji (Oct 29, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> *Suji*: Haha, your bro sounds cute. XD Is he younger than you or older? He probably felt weird when you weren't next to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, cute? XD He can be sometimes, I guess. He's older than me. And lmao, yeah, he says that it's not as fun playing games without me there, hahaha. So he'd ask me to bring my laptop to his room and do my own thing and look every now and then when he wants me to. Hahaha.

I love Jim Carrey! He's so funny. XD Though nowadays his movies have been so-so. Love how he is in older ones like The Cable Guy, Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls, Liar Liar, etc.

Oo. I've never had an apple tasting kind. o_o That's strange. But yes, I love love butter + garlic. SO GOOD!

I'm not sure what you mean either for the off-topic thing. @[email protected]


----------



## hakusa (Nov 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> What was off-topic? TMGS2 and TMGS3 talk is okay in the main thread since we planned on doing TMGS3 and haven't made a TMGS3 translation thread, yet.Yeah, but we were talking about TMGS1, so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah, that's cute! XD Ohh, your older brother. Heh, I can't imagine my older one saying that. >_<

True. XD I am not really one who catches up with the latest movies so, sorry I don't know what new shows he starred in. :\ I think the latest one was a movie similar to Liar Liar? I forget.

Hehe, it sounded strange to a few friends of mine too, but you don't really get to taste the apple, actually. It just gives a soothing feeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotta try that one, then. XD

Like, P's & Inori's thread is about _translation_, while we weren't talking about anything related to it, so. I thought it was off-topic. :\ Iunno.


----------



## Fel (Nov 6, 2010)

I just found out there was a second otome survey at Aksys, however it's closed now. Did anyone try it out? I'm really curious what they were asking, and if any of those previous games got into the "second" round. I'd love to see Wand of Fortune.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 10, 2010)

^ Awww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't see that news anywhere, so I couldn't get to take it. I never heard of people talking about either, so I am not so sure what were the questions on the survey.
I am quite curious about it too. ^^


----------



## Fel (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's a pity, we could have supported those games more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that you actually got to write what kind of games you would like to see translated or something like that, seeing as somebody wrote they forgot to write another thing which they would want.


----------



## TheSuperSakura (Nov 16, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what will I do if I already have the TMGS2 downloaded, as in how will I get it to be in english? Will I have to redownload the whole game?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 17, 2010)

TheSuperSakura said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what will I do if I already have the TMGS2 downloaded, as in how will I get it to be in english? Will I have to redownload the whole game?




No, you save it for when the patch gets released then you can patch it


----------

